# I am a terrible goat owner :(



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

I lost my milking doe today. I have collars on my animals to lead them in the barn. She hung herself today. I will NEVER use collars again. ray: Now I have no doe to milk and two 6 week old bucklings to try to keep alive. They are starting on grain but I don't know if they will take a bottle or not.

I really am upset at this point.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: so sorry!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hug: It's really sad when we make mistakes and the animals suffer because of it but please don't beat yourself up :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I am very sorry about your doe. 
I hope your little bucks take to the bottle quick for you. There are lots of pointers on this site if you need them. 
Take it easy on yourself. We all make mistakes. Sooner or later everyone loses an animal even when we think we have everything under control.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

That's awful. Mine have collars on them right now... They're being watched for the most part though..


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm sorry for about your doe I almost lost a pregnate doe to a collar accident two days ago(she got her collar stuck in the herd queens horns) I took the collars off everyone but the herd queen she has a bell that helps me find the herd. Don't beat yourself up I used collars for 3 1/2 years and never had any trouble before this incident.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so very, very sorry! (((HUGS!!)))


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

I think it happened on our buck's horns.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so, SO sorry! I hate to hear when this happens, how tragic. Don't kick yourself. :hug: :hug:

As for the bucklings, I would try to get them on a bottle, but if they don't take it I don't think it will be a death sentence at that age. It may stunt their growth a little, but they should be fine since they have little rumens started up already.


----------



## Forevergoats (May 18, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. It's heart breaking.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

you didnt do anything wrong. We have had collars on our animals for the better part of 20 years and have only had a few close calls. If you want to use collars but want to avoid this again, you can try to use the colored plastic chain. There is a piece that should be sold next to it that is for attacking the two ends and acts as a break away piece.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the support and advise. The twins are making a lot of noise but are out grazing and actually look pretty good. They don't want anything to do with a bottle. You would thinking I am killing them, so I will keep a close eye on them. Tempt them with some grain everyday 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I taught a 7 week old to bottle. Took three days. Every day I'd go out, sit, pop the nipple in his mouth. First few times he called and spat it out. By the forth day he was 100% a bottle baby. So, there's hope.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh Im so sorry...its not your fault.. I used both reg. collars and breakaway for years...only had a few close calls....scary enough that I removed the collars...sometimes our lessons learned are the most painful!!

you can work on your bucks to take a bottle..some will take it quickly while other never take it..but its worth a try since they are a bit young to ween ...if not there are milk pellets that will at least provide some needed goodies...along with alfalfa..

Best wishes


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> you didnt do anything wrong. We have had collars on our animals for the better part of 20 years and have only had a few close calls. If you want to use collars but want to avoid this again, you can try to use the colored plastic chain. There is a piece that should be sold next to it that is for attacking the two ends and acts as a break away piece.


So that's why people use those, I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I use collars but they are loose enough to slip over their heads and horns - It was an accident- you can only go forward from here. Blessings on you


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So very sorry you lost your doe.. so very sad!! Don't be too hard on yourself.. I'm a new goat owner and I have been thinking about putting collars on my doe and little ones because you can't catch the little ones and mama goat doesn't like to be sprayed with bug spray or have her nails clipped..Like everyone said,, freak accident,, but so sorry,,i would be devastated also!! Hugs to you!!:sigh:


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sure you're not a horrible goat owner. It's not your fault; you couldn't have known. We all make mistakes so don't beat yourself up for it. Good luck with the bucklings, I'm sure you'll figure something out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

so sorry for your loss. At 6 weeks they may take pan milk better.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Upsidedown, you are not a terrible goat owner. Accidents happen and goats can get themselves in more trouble than their owners know what to do with. I am sorry this has happened, but don't beat yourself up over it. It was an accident - that's all.


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry about your girl...

When I took my two 4 week old boys home, they wouldn't do the bottle either. If they are starting on grain, they should be ok without milk.

But, what worked for me was sugary cereal in a bowl with milk. My two boys loved it, and I got them to drink their milk that way!

Good luck with the youngsters, it's nice to keep your Doe's spirit going strong!


----------

